# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  Pivot chart data labels rotate

## GlennMC

Hi,
I can set my data labels to vertical, but when I save or refresh, the data labels return to horizontal. Is there a simple way to lock these in the vertical position? Thanks.

----------

